# Tetras with fungus. Lots of questions.



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Ok, well, the title is my diagnosis. Three of my 6 black stripe tetras have white fuzzy spots on their fins and around the base of their dorsal fins. Two of said three are clamping their fins to their sides. I watched one of the fuzzy pieces detach and drift into the tank. I've got API Melafix, API Pimafix, and API General Parisite Cure. It's looking like I'm going to add Pimafix as it is the anti-fungal and the pictures of possible fungal diseases on the back have white stuff growing on fins. Going to remove the carbon pouch in my filter and will start dosing tonight along with their food. My questions are these:

1. Does my diagnosis sound accurate? Are my methods of treatment thorough enough?

2. I have my crayfish in there, and the last time I dosed API Melafix for wounds it killed nearly 40 of the RCS in 2 days. Do I stand a chance of losing my crayfish? I would rather off my fish humanely rather than lose my crayfish to medication overdose. Unfortunately I do not have a quarantine tank I could separate him from the tetras in.

Water parameters:
Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrite: 0 ppm
Nitrate: 10 ppm
pH: 8.0
KH: 7
GH: 7
Iron: 0 ppm
Phosphate: 0.5 ppm
Copper: 0 ppm

Quick responses appreciated. Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Your method may work if that is the right one for fungus. I like the anti-biotics for fungus but have had success with what you're using.

I don't think it would take much to isolate your crawdad. He should be able to live in a large storage container, if needed. The larger the better.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Just read on the inside label of the Pimafix that it is safe with marine inverts, so I'm going to make the assumption it's safe for freshwater inverts. If I lose him, he was a freebie anyways (however, that would stink).

Thanks!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, I thought it was fungus till the spots came back today (5 days into treatment). Now I'm thinking it's ich. Questions:

Can I interrupt a medication cycle, do 2 50% PWC's over 2 days with carbon in the filter, then start an anti-ich dosage, or should I finish the anti-fungal dosage then start dosing anti-ich

Also, is ich a parasite, bacteria, or what?

In addition, what medications would you guys suggest? Currently I have API Melafix, Pimafix, and General Parasitic Cure.


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

When you described it in your first post it sounds like ich


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, I'm kind of a dum dum now. It's definitely ich as the anti-fungal isn't doing its job. My question is - can I stop the anti-fungal mid-way through the dosings and start dosing anti-ich meds instead? I mean, after 2 50% PWC's and fresh carbon to get the anti-fungal out, that is.


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

I'd wait a day of good pwc's and then use the meds,unless you have quarintine tank


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

I'd wait a day and do some more pwc's then use the meds unless you have a quarintine tank?Ich is a parasite,correct me if i'm wrong,i think you can soak the fish food in garlic juice that it kills the parasite.

EDIT:sorry for the double post,i thought i didnt post the first one...


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Long story short, the tank has gone to heck in a handbasket.

2 tetras are dead, the remaining four are covered in ich, and my crayfish hates me for medicating him as well. I think I might buy some everclear and put them to sleep in an alcohol bath. Anybody else know a humane way to put a fish out of its misery?

Not gonna add any more till my QT tank is running, then I can quarantine them for awhile.


----------

